# Problem mit Team viewer protebel



## Raptorr (14. November 2008)

also ich wollte mir das Team viewer Protebel downloden aber dann weis ich nicht wieiter ich hab es gedownloded und entpackt aber da sit keine exe


----------



## michaelwengert (14. November 2008)

Also wenn ich diese Datei runterlade ist da ne .exe drin.
http://www.teamviewer.com/download/TeamViewerPortable_de.zip


----------



## Raptorr (15. November 2008)

kommt einfach nicht


----------



## michaelwengert (16. November 2008)

Also wenn die die Datei aus meinem Link runterlädst sind in der Zip 4 Dateien drin:

autorun.inf
readme.txt
TeamViewer.exe
TeamViewer.ini

Was genau funktioniert den jetzt bei dir nicht?

Wurde die Exe vielleicht von deinem Virenscanner oder ähnlichem Blockiert und in ne Quarantände verschoben?


----------

